# Kindle Fire Struggling



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

My Kindle Fire, which is a couple years old, seems to be dying. It's very slow to boot up, and when it does, my apps and books are not always accessible or usable. I tap them and nothing happens. I also got the droid message encouraging me to rest factory settings because my KF was having trouble booting? Do I really have to do this? And if I do, will I be able to re-download the apps I've gotten or will they show up on my device cloud? Yesterday when it opened to my carousel, it was blank and my tabs were not usable. It wouldn't do anything. I don't know what' s going on or how to fix it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

First thing I'd try is turn it off. Let it set for a minute, and turn it on.

If there's no change in behavior, try a restart -- hold the button until it does a re-boot of the OS.

If still no change in behavior, you may have to do a reset. You can do that by going to settings and Device Options. It will remove EVERYTHING and any personalization including wifi passwords, email accounts etc.

How full is it? Maybe it's just got too much on it?  Delete a few apps or books you're done reading. That said, my HDX is VERY full and still runs just fine. Might we worth trying though. Or go through some of your apps and force them to stop and/or clear the cache.

If you got your apps and books from Amazon, they're still all available to you in your account. If you got them elsewhere you may have to re-download them from wherever that was.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Okay. Thanks so much!


----------

